# K&n Airfilter System



## fredd146 (Dec 3, 2004)

I am thinking about adding this setup to my 04' Avalanche. It has 5.3 engine with 3.73 axle. Truck does ok but a little more HP would be nice. It clams to boost horsepower up to 10%. Thanks,
Randy
PS have a 23rs


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

fredd146 said:


> I am thinking about adding this setup to my 04' Avalanche. It has 5.3 engine with 3.73 axle. Truck does ok but a little more HP would be nice. It clams to boost horsepower up to 10%. Thanks,
> Randy
> PS have a 23rs
> [snapback]20564[/snapback]​


Towing really requires torque, not horsepower- big diesel engines might "only" produce 300hp, but 1000 lb/ft of torque, and they're made to tow. So a claim of increased hp might be nice for the street, and will perhaps give you a meater sound from the intake, but is unlikely to produce more grunt where you want it for towing.

The nature of a power gain from freer flowing intake, exhaust, etc. is that it occurs in the higher rev range- like 4500 through redline (5500 in a Chebby?). You might even see a decrease in torque between 2000-4000 rpm in exchange for a few top end horsepower. You're not towing much in that upper power range, so I wouldn't expect a better towing machine from such mods. That's not to say that these mods aren't worthwhile from another standpoint- I'm all for hotrodding your daily driver if that's what floats your boat.

By the way, when K&N claims "up to 10hp," remember that the only way they can break this promise is provide _more than _10hp! That's a pretty easy claim to live up. IMO, you'll get much more bang for your buck with a gear ratio change or even a Hypertech reprogrammer, which will have a much greater effect on engine performance than just a freer flowing air filter.

What do I know, I drive a Toyota. But Chebbys are pretty popular on this board, so I'm sure someone else will chime in.

Kevin P.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

fredd146

I would check out your local GM dealer. Your truck would still be covered and I would not do anything to void it. The dealer should also have addons to increase towing performance. A performance shop should also be able to suggest what can be done to improve towing performance.

Kevin is right, an increase in hp does not automatically mean more ftlbs.

Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It's my understanding that Chevy will NOT replace your MAF under warrenty if you have a K&N installed. They seem to be OK when new, but people apparantly over oil them after cleaning and it causes the MAF to go bad.

That being said, I have one in my pickup and saw no difference in power or mileage.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

fredd146 said:


> I am thinking about adding this setup to my 04' Avalanche. It has 5.3 engine with 3.73 axle. Truck does ok but a little more HP would be nice. It clams to boost horsepower up to 10%. Thanks,
> Randy
> PS have a 23rs
> [snapback]20564[/snapback]​


Randy,

Are you talking about a drop in filter or a CAI (cold air intake) set up? The first will do little for either gas mileage or HP and like it was said before HP does little for towing. If you are thinking about modding the intake system you will see a gain but not as much as changing the rear end gears plus you are almost assured of voiding the warranty on the remainder of the intake system including the MAF sensor. You can also gain a few HP plus torque from a performance exhaust. Gears are guaranteed to work so if you are going to spend money that would be the place. If you are set on going this route I would suggest a volant, they are a little better quality with great customer service.

Jared


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the sound the K&N makes on my Gator. Sounds like a freight train when you tromp down on the throttle.

I haven't noticed much difference in HP or towing ability, but I only have the filter, not the full FITK.

It does make a lot of noise, though. Noise must be good, right?









My HP gain list, (that are all future mods) are:

1. Full K&N FITK
2. Electric Fan
3. Hi-Flow Dual Cats & pipes
4. Chip Programmer


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Some like them, some don't.
Some claim gains....some don't.

Some people put them on their trucks, and some took them back off because of troubles.

Someone call those boys (MYTH BUSTERS) at DISCOVERY CHANNEL and get them to see if K&N is fact or fiction!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I read on one of the Chevy boards that you won't do much better with the FIPK over the stock intake box. It is pretty close to being a cold air intake itself, so save a few hundred dollars and go with the replacement element if you want. As far as the warranty goes, just check with your dealer's service manager first. He is the best source to what will and will not be covered.

As far as performance, I don't think it will make your Avalanche a towing powerhouse, but every little bit helps. Too bad you can't get the Duramax in the Av.









Tim


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have the complete kit on my truck. As far as super gains the answer is no however I do notice the difference. I have the 4.10 rear end in my truck with the 6.0 and I believe I gained somewhere around 25 foot pound torque at the rear wheels. I can say this in colder weather you sure can feel the low end better than in the summer time here in Texas.

Vern


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a K&N in my Avalanche and replaced the intake with one that uses the stock box, but adds a larger straight tube to the throttle body. I saw an increase in fuel mileage. I like the way it sounds also.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

So far I'm not impressed. Put a K&N in my old F150, with the promise of better fuel economy...that didn't work out. stuck at 15 MPG. I had an issue with the Engine quiting, and when I took it in under warranty, they said if it's an oxygen sensor the labor and part would NOT be covered if it could be linked to the filter. (Learned if I need to take it back, put the factory filter back in







)

When I purchased my F250 with the 6.0L Diesel, the dealership strongly recommended that I get the K&N System, when my filter comes do for replacement. The didn't have enough good things to say about them.

Guess it's back to personal opinion









If you get it, I'll be curious if you notice a difference.

Ron


----------



## fredd146 (Dec 3, 2004)

fredd146 said:


> I am thinking about adding this setup to my 04' Avalanche. It has 5.3 engine with 3.73 axle. Truck does ok but a little more HP would be nice. It clams to boost horsepower up to 10%. Thanks,
> Randy
> PS have a 23rs
> [snapback]20564[/snapback]​


Thanks for all you replies will give more thought to it and maybe reprogram the chip also .
This is a great site.
Thanks again,
Randy


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Rtombre, the Ford dealer recommended the K&N upgrade? Wow, that's surprising. I know that I've been considering the Ford intake filter upgrade kit for my 7.3L that makes it more like your 6.0. I hear good things about it.

Chet.


----------

